# Bearded Dragon



## Firefly1987 (Jun 21, 2010)

:welcome:
I brought my bearded dragon (Mia) home yesterday, she has settled in really well sharing a viv with her brother (my brother's dragon) Vinne... they like being out of the tank around me and keep coming to the glass waving whenever I'm in the room


----------



## Matista17 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I am Matthew Haworth and i have a 6 month bearded dragon for sale because unfortunately i cannot look after it as i am always at college or working at home. I am looking to receive around £170 but will accept as low as £150 but no lower. If you are interested please contact me on either my email which is [email protected] or my phone number which is 07540100776


----------

